# icedtea-web - no hardawre acceleration?



## aimeec1995 (Jul 22, 2017)

I cannot seem to get hardware acceleration to work with this plugin. 
It doesn't want to use OpenGL, any ideas?
I am testing on the runescape web client which just forces software rendering.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for replying.
The windows and linux users have multiple clients they can use. The rsu-client is advertised to work with freebsd, but I think that's only in theory. 
icedtea does let me play runescape if I access it like
http://www.world18.runescape.com/
But it won't let me use OpenGL, only software rendering


----------

